# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Përkrenarja ilire

## GL_Branch

*Përkrenarja ilire / Hasan Ceka*

Para një gjysmëshekulli, duke trajtuar përkrenaret trake, B. Shrëderi përshkruante edhe dis përkrenare të tipit ilir, të njohura në atë kohë, dhe i quajti këto si përkrenare karakteristike të Ballkanit Verior1. Më vonë, këto përkrenare, duke u mbështetur në faktin se shtrirja e tyre ishte në krahina të Ilirisë, u quajtën me të drejtë si përkrenare ilire2. Por, kur nga gërmimet gjermane në Olympia filluan të dalin një numëri mirë kësi përkrenaresh, u vu në dyshim prejardhja e tyre ilire, dhe, si rrjedhim fjala ilire u pajis qysh prej asaj kohe me thonjëza. Fillon kështu përpjekja për të gjetur në tokë greke prototipin e përkrenares ilire.

Orvatja e parë në këtë drejtim u krye nga E. Kukahni, i cili kujtoi se e zbuloi stërgjyshin e përkrenares sonë në një helmetë të kohës arkaike, të gjetur në ishullin e Qipros dhe e ripagëzoi përkrenaren ilire me një emër të ri, duke e quajtur përkrenare ishullore-ilire3. Teza e tij se përkrenarja ilire e ka prejardhjen nga simotra e saj arkaike e Qipros, gjeti përkrahje të kufizuar në rrethet shkencore dhe disa arkeologë e përdorin termin ishullore-ilire dhe sot e kësaj dite (kupto vitet e studimit, Dragut). Hulumtues të tjerë, që për njërën ose tjetrën arsye nuk pajtoheshin me emërtimet e sipërme, e pagëzuan përkrenaren tonë helmeta iliro-greke4 ose edhe greko-ilire5.

Pak vjet më parë, E. Kunce, në një studim të hollësishëm që i kushton përkrenares ilire6 e hodhi poshtë me plot të drejtë prejardhjen e saj ishullore, por duke u mbështetur në një përkrenare bronxi në formë koni të periudhës gjeometrike, të zbuluar para pak vitesh në Argo të Peloponezit dhe duke dashur të provonte me çdo kusht prejardhjen greke të përkrenares ilire, sheh tani tek kjo prototipin e helmetës sonë.

Për nga ndërtimi dhe forma e saj e jashtme, po të përjashtojmë në këtë mes kornizën katërkëndëshe të fytyrës, përkrenarja e kohës gjeometrike, e gjetur në Argos nuk ka asgjë të përbashkët me përkrenaren ilire; vetë Kunces i është dashur të pohonte se ndërmjet përkrenares ilire dhe asaj të Argos ka një shkëputje të thellë dhe se përkrenarja ilire duhet të merret si një fillim i ri7. Me gjithë këtë konstatim dhe mungesën e plotë, deri më sot të paktën, të një përkrenareje që mund të shërbente si kapërcim ndërmjet përkrenares së Argos dhe shoqes së saj ilire, vazhdohet të ngurohet në prejardhjen helene të përkrenares sonë dhe bëhen përpjekje për ta vërtetuar këtë prejardhje duke u mbështetur në disa argumenta të tjera jo fort bindëse.

Siç dihet në Olympia është zbuluar një sasi e madhe përkrenaresh ilire. Këto zbulime si edhe gjetja e përkrenares gjeometrike të Argos kërkohen të lidhen ngushtë me njëra-tjetrën dhe të vlerësohen si argument për të vërtetuar prejardhjen peloponeze të përkrenares sonë. Shumica dërrmuese e objekteve arkeologjike të zbuluara në Olympia, në radhë të parë armët, janë ex-voto, kushtime të sjella nga të katër anët e botës antike. Ky është një një fakt i njohur dhe nuk kemi pse të zgjatemi në këtë pikë.

Prandaj, gjetjet e Olympisë nuk kanë, asnjë fuqi vërtetuese, aq më tepër në çështjen e përkrenares ilire, të cilat nuk dime të kenë dalë në dritë në asnjë vend tjetër të Peloponezit. Pra nuk ka asnjë arsye bindëse që përkrenaret ilire të jenë përdorur në dhe aq më pak të jenë prodhuar në Peloponez. Nga ana tjetër, dihet se Epidami-Dyrrahu ka pasur në Olympia një thesauros të vetin dhe se apoloniatët, me një të dhjetën e plaçkës që zunë pas pushtimit të qytetit ilir Thronion, ngritën po në Olympia një përmendore të madhe skulpturale të punuar prej njërit nga mjeshtrit më të mirë të kohës, nga Lykia, i biri i Myronit.

Dihet gjithashtu fare mirë se të dy kolonitë e përmendura greke të bregdetit ilir kanë qenë vazhdimisht në luftë me ilirët. Prandaj është afër mendjes se një pjesë e plaçkës së zënë, në radhë të parë armët, kanë qenë depozituar në shenjë falenderimi në Olympia. Përkrenarja me mbishkrimin "jam i Verzanit të (birit të) Grabos", e zbuluar në Olympia nuk mund të ketë prejardhje tjetër veçse nga brigjet ilire të përmendura, ku ky emër thjesht ilir është i njohur dhe përmendet edhe në mbishkrimet8. Në rastin tonë nuk mund të jetë fjala për një dhuratë nga vetë Verzani, por për një kushtim nga kolonistët helenë, të cilët korrën në një betejë të papërcaktuar mirë një fitore të madhe kundër ilirëve.

Në këtë betejë ra, me sa duket, dhe vetë udhëheqësi i ilirëve, dhe përkrenarja e tij që u mor si trofe përfundoi më në fund në Olympia si ex-voto. Tek ky Verzan ne duhet të shohim ndoshta të birin (apo gjyshin) e atij Grabos, i cili në gjysmën e parë të shek. IV p.e.s ishte i lidhur në aleancë me Olynthin kundër Maqedonisë9. Përkrenare të tjera ilire me vendgjetje të sigurt, të dala nga toka greke, njohim vetëm dy, njëra e zbuluar në Akropolin e Athinës, tjetra në Lindos të Rodit10. Ajo e Akropolit është shënuar me grafitin Αθηναια

Është pra një kushtim që i bëhet Athinasë (dhe si ex-voto hyn në grupin e përkrenareve të Olympisë), prandaj nuk ka as për këtë helmetë ndonjë arsye pse të vlerësohet si dokument për të vërtetuar që kjo formë përkrenareje të ketë qenë helene. E njëjta gjë mund të thuhet edhe për përkrenaren ilire të Lindos, të zbuluar në gërmadhat e tempullit të Athinasë, e cila gëzonte një nderim të madh në botën helene. Edhe këtu nuk mund të jetë fjala veçse për një trofe, që iu rrëmbye në luftë kundërshtarit dhe u depozitua në tempullin e Athinasë në shenjë mirënjohjeje ndaj perëndeshës që i dha dorë në një fitore të panjohur të korrur kundër barbarëve ilirë ose maqedonas.

Pra edhe kjo përkrenare duhet të përjashtohet si dokument vërtetues i prejardhjes helene të përkrenares sonë11. Janë bërë përpjekje për të vlerësuar si mbështetje për dokumentimin e prejardhjes helene të përkrenares ilire edhe dy përkrenare të Muzeut të Athinës12, që kanë pasë hyrë në inventarin e këtij muzeu para Lufëts Ballkanike, d.m.th. para se të hynin në përbërien e shtetit grek toka epirote, maqedone e trake.

Por, ky pohim, sipas mendimit tonë, nuk mjafton për të vërtetuar se përkrenaret në fjalë dolën në dritë me të vërtetë brenda truallit të Heladës antike. Ne dimë se kleri i lartë i shërbimit fetar ortodoks, në mbarë vilajetet shqiptare e maqedone të kohës turke, përbëhej nga shtetas helenë apo elementë besnikë të megali idesë greke dhe se - e kam fjalën këtu për vendin tonë - shumë monumente arkeologjike, vepra arti, kodikë etj. që u ranë në dorë këtyre morën rrugën për në Patriarkanën e Stambollit dhe, nëpërmjet kësaj, për në Athinë.

Është bërë përpjekje për ta mbështetur tezën e prejardhjes greke të përkrenares ilire edhe me argumete të tjere, në radhë të parë të nxjerra nga thesari i pasur figurativ i vazove. Por edhe këtu, dokumentimi është shumë i çalë dhe nuk qëndron veçse me pahir në këmbë. Nga mijëra e mijëra përkrenare të pikturuar mbi një vazot, numërohen me gisht ata pak ekzemplarë që mendohen se shëmbëllejnë me përkrenaret ilire13. E sigurt është vetëm përkrenarja e pikturuar mbi një vazo të Ruvos (Apulje), sot në Muzeun e Bolonjës, por kjo ka të keqen se mbron kokën e një amazone dhe jo të luftëtarëve helenë14.

Sikurse dihet, në artin figurativ grek, amazonat pajisen, pothuajse pa përjashtim pa armë, që ndryshojnë kryekëput prej atyre të kundërshtarëve të tyre helenë, prandaj nuk ka asnjë arsye bindëse pse pikërisht përkrenarja që mbron kokën e amazonës mbi enën e Ruvos të jetë greke. Meqënëse në gjuhën e artit helen amazonat zakonisht unifikohen me barbarët, d.m.th. me popujt jo grek, piktori i vazos në fjalë i veshi amazonës një nga përkrenaret barbare që njihte ai vetë, përkrenaren ilire. Në skulpturë nuk njohim deri më sot veçse paraqitje përkrenaresh tipike helene, asnjë ilire.

Ena e Ruvos nuk është e vetmuar. Edhe mbi një objekt tjetër arkeologjik na përfytyrohet në mënyrë të qartë përkrenarja ilire, mbi një pjatë argjendi, të zbuluar në një varr tumular të një prijësi trak15. Njëri nga luftëtarët e hipur mbi katër karrocat që zbukurojnë në reliev buzët e një pjate argjendi, mban mbi krye një përkreare ilire. Mbishkrimi Δαδαλεμε i ngulitur në buzët e saj, mbishkrim ky që përsëritet në të gjitha enët prej argjendi të gjetura në të njëjtin varr dhe që nga botuesit shpjegohet si emër trak16, na mëson se enët në fjalë ka shumë të ngjarë të jenë punuar me porosi. Prandaj edhe artisti nuk ka veshur figurat e tij me helmetat e njohura greke, por me të tilla që mbaheshin më tepër nga popujt johelenë të Ballkanit. Sikurse shohim edhe në këtë rast, përfytyrimi nuk vërteton veçse të kundërtën e asaj që kërkohet të nxirret.

Një fushë tjetër e veprimtarisë ku na janë përfytyruar përkrenaret ilire janë monedhat, por këto nuk kishin si të shfrytëzoheshin veçse për qëllime datimi, pasi kanë qenë prerë pa përjashtim jashtë Greqisë, nga dinastitë e qyteteve maqedone ose ilire17, dhe si të tilla nuk shpinin ujë në mullirin e atyre që e kërkonin atdheun e përkrenaren ilire në Greqi. Duke qenë se monedhat në fjalë flasin me një gjuhë të qartë, pra, nuk kishte si të mohohej haptazi lidhja e ngushtë e përkrenares së tipit ilir me botën johelene në Veri të Greqisë, përdorimi i saj i gjerë në krahinat maqedone e ilire, u kërkua të shpjegohet me marrëdhëniet e ngushta që kishin filluar të vendoseshin ndërmjet këtyre trevave e Greqisë pas themelimit të kolonive helene në brigjet e Maqedonisë.

Për ta bërë më të besueshme këtë hipotezë për shek. VII e më poshtë, si qendër prodhimi e përkrenares ilire nuk merret më vetëm Peloponezi, por, pa paraqitur ndonjë arsye dhe pa pasur as mbështetjen më të vogël arkeologjike ose burimore, supozohet krijimi i punishteve filiale në kolonitë greke të brigjeve të Maqedonisë18. Më e arsyeshme, por jo më fort bindëse, do të ishte sikur përkrenarja ilire të ishte sjellë në Iliri e Maqedoni nëpërmjet kolonive korintike të Adriatikut dhe prej këtej të kishte kaluar në toka kufitare të Maqedonisë. Për mendimin tonë nuk ndodhi as njëra, as tjetra përderisa nuk është provuar prejardhja peloponeze greke e përkrenares ilire.

Sikurse dihet, në Greqi dhe kolonitë e saj kanë qenë në përdorim kryesisht dy tipa përkrenaresh: atikja dhe korintikja. Prandaj, edhe në tokat barbare të hinterlandit të kolonive helene, në rastin tonë të Iliri e Maqedoni, duhet të ishin përhapur logjikisht vetëm këta dy tipa përkrenaresh, bile në Iliri, si zonë e ndikimit kulturor të Korintit, duhet të gjenin kryesisht tipin e dytë19. Por gjetjet arkeologjike nuk e vërtetojnë një gjë të tillë për tokat e Ilirisë.

Dhe kjo është e kuptueshme kur sjellim ndër mend se ilirët ishin metalurgë të zotë dhe se këtë aftësi qindvjeçare të trashëguar qysh nga koha e bronzit ata mundën ta ruanin deri thellë në kohën romake (pirustët). Do të tingëllonte si e pabesueshme që këta ilirë, të cilët i kalitnin vetë armët e tyre dhe dinin t'i përpunonin, me anë rrahjesh ose të derdhjes në forma, shumë nga objektet e mrekullueshme prej bornzi, të mos kenë prodhuar për luftëtarin e tyre edhe një tip të veçantë përkrenareje të t'i përgjigjej shijes së tyre artistike. Kjo helmetë ishte pikërisht përkrenarja që po trajtojmë. Nga ana tjetër, nuk shoh asgjë të jashtëzakonshme në rast se punishtet e kolonive helene të bregdetit të kenë prodhuar përkrenare e sende të tjera, për nevojat e shijen e popullsive autoktone të prapatokës të tyre. Në Dyrrah kishte një istitucion të veçantë që merrej posaçërisht me çështjet e marrëdhënieve tregtare me ilirët20.

Përpunimi i supozuar i përkrenares ilire në punishtet e kolonive helene, edhe sikur një ditë të gjente vërtetim arkeologjik, nuk thotë kurrgjë për atdheun e përkrenares sonë. Po të kishte qenë në përdorim tek helenët përkrenarja ilire, gërmimet arkeologjike që janë duke u zhvilluar në mënyrë sistematike në të katër anët e Greqisë do të kishin nxjerrë, ashtu sikurse ndodh me përkrenaret atike e korintike, në mos me qindra, me dhjetëra përkrenare ilire dhe gjetja tyre nuk do të ishte kufizuar vetëm në vendet e shenjta të botës helene21. Pse vallë as artistët, as dhe zejtarët grekë të mos e kenë përfillur përkrenaren ilire në veprat e mrekullueshme që na kanë lënë, përderisa edhe kjo formë, jo më pak elegante, qenkërka pjellë e gjenisë helene? Këto janë pyetje që do të kërkonin përgjigje para se të thuhej fjala e fundit mbi prejardhjen greke të përkrenares ilire. Meqë përgjigjja do të ishte mohuese, për arsye se nuk ka si del në gërmime e as nuk mund të zbatohet në art një armë që nuk është e popullit, është e preferuar më mirë që këtë pyetje të kalohen në heshtje.

T'i hedhim tani një vështrim gjetjeve të përkrenareve ilire në vende të tjera. Jashtë Greqisë, këto zbulohen kryesisht në Maqedoni dhe sidomos në toka të Ilirisë. Aty-këtu ndonjë ekzemplar është gjetur edhe në Paoni e Daki, por këto janë gjetje të shkëputura dhe janë konsideruar me të drejtë si të importuara nga vetë Iliria. Për sa i përket vendit tonë, përkrenare të tipit ilir nuk njihen të kenë dalë deri më sot në jug të lumit Seman (Apsos), kështu që edhe Epiri, si trevë e ndikimit të fortë të kulturës helene, përjashtohet sot si vendgjetje e kësaj helmete.

----------


## GL_Branch

Në kundërshtim me sa dimë për gjetjet e Greqisë, përkrenaret ilire të zbuluara në Iliri e Maqedoni, për aq sa njihen rrethanat e gjetjeve, i përkasin kryesisht invetareve të varreve, qofshin këto tuma apo varre të dysta. Në treva ilire e maqedone, që kishin marrëdhënie tregtare me botën helene, shpeshherë, së bashku me këto helmeta gjenden ndër varre edhe objekte me prejardhje greke22. Po a duhet të nxirrnim prej kësaj menjëherë konkluzionin se përkrenarja ilire ka qenë gjithashtu e importuar nga Greqia?

Objektet greke të kallura në këto varre së bashku me to, nuk mund të përdoren, mendoj unë, si argument përcaktues. Shumë-shumë, siç do të ishte e natyrshme për Maqedoninë dhe Ilirinë e jugut, objektet greke do të dëshmonin në këto raste se ç'shkallë ndikimi kishte arritur të ushtronte kultura helene në shtresat sunduese ilire, prijësave të të cilave u përkisnin padyshim këto përkrenare.
Edhe në një fushë tjetër dokumentohet shprehimisht prejardhja jogreke e përkrenares sonë: në numizmatikë. Disa prej mbretërve maqedonë e ilirë, bile edhe qytete23, përdornin mbi monedhat e tyre si emblemë pikërisht këtë përkrenare: as korintiken, as dhe atiken, që ishin më elegante.

Dhe kjo nuk ndodh sepse pikërisht ky tip përkrenareje "greke" i pëlqente e i përshtatej më tepër shijes së tyre, po sepse ishte armë e luftëtarit ilir, e prodhuar po nga ata mjeshtër vendas që kalitnin edhe armët e tjera. Mburojat karakteristike ilire, që zbukurojnë zakonisht faqen e këtyre monedhave do të ishin një dëshmi tjetër përforcuese e prejardhjes ilire të këtyre përkrenareve. Zbukurimet që mbulojnë sipërfaqen e këtyre mburojave janë të huaja për thesarin ornamental helen, prandaj dhe mburoja vetë, ashtu si përkrenarja që e shoqëron, nuk kanë si të jenë armë mbrojtëse greke. Nuk është, më duket mua, aspak e rastit që një mburojë e tillë të jetë gdhendur pikërisht mbi njërën anë të ngushtë të një relievi nga Apolonia, ku paraqitet lufta me amazonat (amazonamahia).

Po të niseshim nga sasia numerike e gjetjeve, ne mund ta kufizonim deri diku ngushtë edhe atdheun se ku u prodhua përkrenarja ilire. Në qoftë se nuk gabohem, përkrenaret më të shumta, po të marrim parasysh sipërfaqen, janë zbuluar në truallin shqiptar, në krahinat që shtrihen ndërmjet lumenjëve Drin e Seman, ku deri më sot kanë dalë në dritë 10 helmeta të tilla. Edhe nekropoli i Trebenishtit, me tetë përkrenaret e tij, që është vetëm pak kilometra nga bregu i djathtë i Drinit, përfshihet gjeografikisht po në këtë truall. Në favor të lokalizimit të prodhimit të përkrenareve në këtë pell flet edhe pasuria e kësaj krahine në mineral bakri, i cili shfrytëzohet këtu edhe sot e kësaj drite (Rubik e Kurbnesh).

Për iliricitetin e përkrenares së tipit ilir flasin edhe gjetjet e saj jashtë tokave të Ilirisë. Në tokën rumune, p.sh. kryesisht në krahinat perëndimore dhe jugperëndimore, krahas tri përkrenareve ilire janë zbuluar edhe armë e sende të tjera po të kësaj prejardhjeje24. Po të mos niseshim apriori nga mendimi se përkrenarja e tipit ilir kishte prejardhje greke, rrethanat e gjetjes do të kishin qenë të mjaftueshme për të parë tek ajo të njëjtën prejardhje si për objektet e tjera ilire të zbuluara në të njëjtat krahina të Rumanisë.

Mirëpo D. Berciu, i bindur se gjetjet e përkrenareve ilire në Olympia kanë po atë fuqi vertetuese sikurse të ishin gjetur kudo tjetër në tokë greke, është i mendimit se helmeta ilire paska ardhur në krahinat e përmendura rumune nga Greqia, me ndërmjetësinë e aristokracisë ilire, që paska pasë qenë në marrëdhënie të ngushta me aristokracinë geto-dake25. A nuk do të kishte qenë shumë më e lehtë dhe më e natyrshme për aristokracinë geto-dake t'i kishte sjellë përkrenaret e veta nga kolonitë e shumta në Detin e Zi, qoftë drejtpërdrejt ose me anë të fiseve dake e trake të bregdetit, po të ishte se kjo përkrenare do të kishte qenë në përdorim tek grekët? A mos vallë geto-dakët kishin një dobësi vetëm këtë "tip përkrenareje greke", ndërsa armët e tjera u pëlqente t'i merrnin nga ilirët? Si shumë pak e besueshme.

Po të ishte se përkrenaret e gjetura në tokë rumune do të kishin qenë objekte tregtie të sjella nga Greqia me ndërmjetësinë e ilirëve dhe jo armë mbrojtjeje të këtyre, duhej të pritnim të gjenim në radhë të parë, në mos përkrenare atike të paktën të tilla të tipit korintik, pasi trualli nga supozohet të kenë ardhur përkrenaret ilre, d.m.th Adriatiku dhe pjesa veriore e Detit Jon26, ndodhej në këtë periudhë (shek. V) nën ndikimin e plotë ekonomik ët kolonive të fuqishme korintike të metropolit të tyre.

Sipas mendimit të përgjithshëm, përkrenaret ilire kanë qenë në përdorim nga mesi i shek. VII, deri inkluziv shek. V p.e.s. Prej ditës së zbulimit të përkrenares konike të Argos, kur u shpreh mendimi nga E. Kunze se pikërisht tek kjo duhej të shihnim tani prototipin e saj, data e përdorimit të saj si armë mbrojtëse, me gjithë monedhën e mbretit Bastar, që provon se përkrenarja në fjalë nuk kishte dalë jashtë përdorimit as në shek. IV p.e.sonë, nuk zbret më poshtë se në shek. V. Gërmimet arkeologjike që janë ndërmarrë vitet e fundit në vendin tonë e zbresin këtë datë edhe përtej shek IV. Në një tumë të Perlatit (Mirditë) u zbulua një përkrenare ilire së bashku me një enë të stilit Ganthia, që nuk mund të jetë më e lashtë se fillimi i shek. III27.

Një përkrenare tjetër e këtij tipi u gjet në fermën e Dushkut (Lushnje), në mes të një inventari të kohës helenistike. Këto do të ishin gjetje të mjaftueshme për ta zbritur kohën e përdorimit të përkrenares sonë në mënyrë të ndjeshme nga sa ka pasë qenë propozuar më parë. Por ne kemi edhe një dokument tjetër që vërteton se ky tip përkrenareje mbronte kryet e një luftëtari ilir deri thellë në kohën helenistike: monedhat e Skodrës dhe të Lisit (Lissos) që përmendëm më sipër. Monedhat në fjalë, me emblemë një përkrenare ilire, janë prerë, siç dihet, nga fundi i shek. III dhe fillimi i shek. II para erës sonë28.

Duke qenë se përfytyrimi i përkrenares ilire mbi monedhat e Skodrës dhe të Lisit nuk përputhet me shek. V, gjatë të cilit kjo helmetë paska shërbyer për të fundit herë, D. Berciu i konsideron përkrenaret mbi monedhat ilire si një fenomen të vonë që shfaqet në një kohë kur helmeta në fjalë nuk ekzistonte më. Fenomene të tilla paskan ndodhur shpesh në veprimtarinë e punishteve monetare të kohës antike29.

Është e vërtetë se monumente arkitekturore e skulpturore e të famshme kanë qenë përfytyruar mbi monedhat antike shumë shekuj më vonë nga ndërtimi e përpunimi i tyre, por çfarë i shtyu të dy qytetet ilre, që nuk mund të mburren për tradita të lashta të kësaj natyre, të zbukurojnë faqen kryesore të monedhave të tyre me një përkrenare, të cilës, veç kësaj, i mohohet prejardha ilire? Është e qartë se nuk ka asnjë arsye që Skodra e Lisi të gjidhnin si emblemë një përkrenare, po të mos kishte qenë kjo armë mbrojtëse e atyre ilirëve që mbrojtën me këmbëngulje Lisin kundër maqedonëve30 dhe në vitin 168 u përleshën pastaj me romanët. Përkrenarja ilire nuk u zhduk pra si armë mbrojtëse pas 150 vjet shërbimi, por vazhdoi të përdorej si e tillë, të paktën deri nga mesi i shek. II para erës sone d.m.th. pesë shekuj me radhë.

Një jetë kaq e gjatë nuk duhet të na çuditë për fatkin se ilirët ishin mjaft konservatorë dhe u përmbaheshin me këmbëngulje dhe shekuj me radhë traditave kulturale e materiale të trashëguara.

----------


## GL_Branch

Po t'i përmbledhim me pak fjalë ato që thamë më sipër, do të nxirrnim këto konkluzione:

1) Mungon ende mbështetja arkeologjike, që do të provonte në mënyrë të qartë se përkrenarja ilire e ka prejardhjen nga helmeta në formë konike e kohës gjeometrike të zbuluar në Argos.

2) Në tokat e Ilirisë dhe në krahinat kufitare të Maqedonisë, përkrenaren ilire e ndeshim kryesisht si inventar varri, pra si pjesë e pandarë e armatimit të luftëtarëve. Në tokë greke jo vetëm që nuk e njohim, qoftë edhe një rast të vetëm të tillë, por mesa tregojnë të dhënat e deri tanishme arkeologjike, kjo formë përkrenareje njihej këtu, siç e tregojnë gjetjet e Olympisë dhe amazona e vazos së Ruvos, vetëm si armë mbrojtjeje e barbarëve. As përkrenarja e Lindos, as ajo e zbuluar në Akropolin e Athinës, të vetmet mbështetje që merren si argumente për të faktuar prejardhjen helene të përkrenares ilire, - nuk mund të jenë argumente të shëndosha e të mjaftueshme për ta dokumentuar një prejardhje të tillë. Në qoftë se do të kishte pasur në Greqi një punishte për përpunimin e përkrenares ilire, kjo duhej të kërkohej vetëm në Olympia dhe kurrkund tjetër. Një hipotezë e tillë do të ishte më se absurde, sidomos po të mendohet edhe se kjo punishte duhej të kishte punuar vetëm për të mbuluar nevojat e ilirëve dhe të maqedonëve.

3) Gjetjet e Olympisë, për arsye të rolit të saj si vendi më i shenjtë i botës antike dhe për dhuratat e shumta, kryesisht armë të kapura armiqve, që i vinin nga të katër anët si dhunti kushtuar Zeusit, nuk mund të vlerësohen për të mbështetur tezën se përkrenarja ilire e ka atdheun e vet në Peloponez apo në Greqi.

4) Ndërsa përkrenaret e tipit korintik e atik i gjejmë të përfytyrohen me mijëra herë në artin helen, përkrenaren ilire e ndeshim me siguri dy herë të vetme mbi kryet e një amazone dhe mbi një pjatë argjendi të punuar sipas porosisë së një prijësi barbar. Ky fatk flet qartë se përkrenarja ilire nuk kishte prejardhje greke, por "barbare", në rastin tonë ilire.

5) Edhe në numizmatikën helene na përfytyrohen vetëm përkrenare atike dhe korintike, ndërsa mbi monedhat maqedone të Aleksandrit I, Perdikës dhe Arhelaut (shek. V), mbi një monedhë të mbretit pajon Bastarit (shek. IV) dhe më në fund mbi monedhat e prera në Skodra e Lis (fillimi i shek. II) figuron si emblemë një përkrenare ilire.

6) Për prejardhjen ilire të përkrenares sonë flet, më në fund, edhe mbishkrimi i ngulitur mbi një përkrenare të Olympisë, i cili na kumton se pronari i kësaj përkrenareje, kushtuar hyjnive nga ai vetë apo më drejtë nga kundërshtari i tij ngadhënjyes, ishte një farë Verzani i biri i Grabos; pra si ky ashtu edhe i ati me prejardhje ilire, ka shumë të ngjarë, mbretërore.

7) Duke u mbështetur tek zbulimet arkeologjike të kryera në këto vitet e fundit në vendin tonë, mbi monedhat e mbretit Bastar dhe sidomos mbi ato të prera në Skodra e Lis, duhet të heqim dorë nga shek. V si datë e fundit e përdorimit të përkrenareve ilire dhe ta shtrijmë këtë periudhë përtej shek. IV deri nga mesi, ndoshta edhe deri në fund të shek. II p.e.s. Nga sa më sipër, nuk kemi gjithashtu arsye pse të ngjitemi deri në shek. VIII. Jeta e saj më se pesë shekullore, si armë mbrojtjeje e ilirëve, pa pësuar ndryshime thelbësore në formë, përputhet me këmbënguljen e këtij populli me tradita të lashta. Ky ngulmim për të përdorur shekuj me radhë forma të trashëguara brez pas brezi vërehet tek ilirët edhe gjetiu.

Argumentet, që rreshtuam përmbledhurazi këtu sipër, janë, mendoj unë, të mjaftueshme për ta kërkuar atdheun e përkrenares ilire jo më në Greqi, por në truallin johelen në Veri të saj. Dhe kush mund të ishte ky vend veç Ilirisë, që na ka falur përkrenarent më të shumta të këtij tipi dhe ku kjo armë mbrojtëse vazhdoi të jetë në përdorim qysh nga shek. VII e deri aty nga mesi apo mbarimi i shek. II para erës sonë? Mbiemrin ilir, me të cilin arkeologjia e pagëzoi këtë formë përkrenareje, këtu e një gjysmëshekulli më parë, ajo e mban me plotë të drejtë.

1. B. Schörder, Thrakische Helme, "Jahrb.d.d.arch.Inst.", vol. XXVII 1912, fq.343.
2. I pari që shprehu mendimin se përkrenaret ilire duhet të kenë qenë përpunuar nga vetë ilirët ka qenë C. Truhelka shih "Wissensehaft Mitteil. aus Bosnien und d. Herzegovina", vol. VIII-1902, f.8.
3. E. Kukahh, Der griechische Helm, Marburg, 1936, f. 53-55.
4. M. Garasanin, Ilirsko-grcki slem iz Razane, në "Vesnik vojnog muzeja" Nr. (1957) 37 vv.
5. L. Berciu, Le casque greco-illyrien de Gostavat, në "Dacia" II (1958) fq. 437-450. Shih edhe "Studi si cercetari de istorie veche" 1 (1959) 188.
6. K. Kunze, VI, Berich über die Ausgrabungen in Olympia, Berlin, 1958, f. 118, v., shih edhe III Bericht über die Ausgrabungen in Olumpia, "Jahrb. d.darch.Inst." 56 (1941) 106-108.
7. Kunze, VI Bericht, f. 125.
8. H. Krahe, Lexion altillyrischer Prsonennamen, Heidelberg 1929, f. 75 e 126. Shih nga i njëjti autor edhe Sprache d. Illyrier I; 1955, f.83. I njëjti emër (Βερσαντος) ndeshet edhe mbi një kionisk helenistik të Dyrrahut, V. Toçi, Mbishkrime e relieve nga nekorpoli i Dyrrahit, "B.U.Sh.T., Seria Shk. Shoq." 2 1962, fq. 72-73/
9. Shih "Jahrb. d.d.arch.Inst." LIII/1938, "A.A.", Kol 574 10, Schröder, po aty., fq. 340. 11,5 dhe 16,2
10. Ch. Blinkenberg, Lindos I, Copenhagen 1919, Tab. 22, 570.
11. Edhe Konze, VI, Bericht, f. 137, shënimi 30, është i detyruar të pohojë se tempulli i Athinasë në Lindos gëzonte një nderim të madh në botën helene dhe prandaj vlera vërtetuese e përkrenares ilire të Lindosit, në çështjen e përhapjes së saj drejt Lindjes greke, duhej të merrej me rezervë. Kunze e provon pra tërthorazi se përkrenarja ilire mund të jetë sjellë në Lindos ex-voto, por nuk nxjerr të njëjtin konkluzion për Olympian, që ishte qendra e shenjtë më e madhe dhe më e adhuruar e grekëve, dhe ku gërmimet kanë nxjerrë në dritë sa e sa armë të pajisura me mbishkrime kushtimi, të sjella nga të katër anët e botës helene dhe johelene, duke përfshirë këtu dhe kolonitë.
12. De Ridder, Bronzes de la soc.arch. Nr. 483, 484; Schröder, po aty., f. 342, tab. 16, 1.
12. Një orvatje për të dalluar mbi vazot korintike përfytyrime të përkrenares ilire bën Schröderi, po aty., f. 340. Shih edhe Kunze, Bericht VI, f. 137, si edhe shënimin 31. Për këto përfytyrime, Kunze thotë se ka të ngjarë se paraqesin përkrenare ilre.
13. E. Pfuhl. Malerei und Zeichnung d. Griechen u.Römer, München 1923, tab. 187/188, f. 504.
14. B. Filow-Iv. Welkow, Grabhügelfunde aus Duvanlii in Südbulgarien, "Jahrb.d.darch.Inst." vol XLV-1930, f. 288 vv.
15. Tashti së fundi G. Georgiev (Trakijskiat ezik, Sofje 1957, f. 5) sheh tek mbishkrimi Δαδαλεμε një fjali trake dhe e shpjegon këtë me gjuhën e sotme shqipe, por kjo nuk e ndryshon aspak, bile do të thoshim se e përforcon më shumë tezën e prejardhjes ilire të përkrenares sonë. Por shih edhe E. Çabej, Una le proale istoriei limbii albanese, "Studii si cercetari linguistice" 4 (1959) 552 vv.
16. Mbi literaturën përkatëse, shih më poshtë, shën. 23.

17. Kunze, Bericht VI, f. 137.
18. Dy apo tri përkrenare të tipit korintik, të përmendura nga Kunze (VI Bericht, f. 150, shën 68) si të gjetura në toka ilire, mund t'i shohim edhe një tjetër të këtij tipi, të zbuluar së bashku me një përkrenare ilire në fshatin Bastar, nja 30 km në verilindje të Tiranës.
19. Plutarch, Quaest,graec., 28.
20. As zbulimi sporadik i ndonjë përkrenareje jashtë vendeve të shenjta të Greqisë nuk do të kishte ndonjë vlerë të madhe vërtetuese në çështjen e prejardhjes së saj, sidomos në raste kur helmeta do të dilte në dritë në krahina që i dimë se kanë qenë përshkuar nga njësi ushtarake ilire.
21. Si një shembull tipik mund të përmendim këtu zbulimet në nekropolin ilir të Trebenishtit. Shih Bogdan Filow, Die archaische Nekropole von Trebenischte am Ochrida-See, Berlin 1927.
22. Përkrenaren ilire e gjejmë të përfytyrohet mbi monedhat maqedone të Aleksandrit I, Perdikës II dhe Arhelaut I (H. Gaebler, Antike Münzen Nordgriechenlands, vol. III 2, tab. 28, fig. 26 vv dhe tab. 29, fig. 14, 15), mbi një monedhë të mbretit pajon, Bastarit, që sundonte në shek. IV p.e.s (Gaebler, po aty., f. 147, Nr. 16, tab. 36, fig. 21) dhe më në fund mbi monedhat e Shkodrës dhe të Lisit (Ceka, Veprimtaria monetare në Ilirinë e Jugut, në "B.SH.SH.", 1/1957/32-33, fig. 4). Për fat të keq, helmeta e monedhës së riprodhuar në fig. 4 nuk ka dalë aq e qartë.
Është tashmë një fakt i njohur se ndërmjet kulturës materiale ilire e maqedone të kohës ës hekurit kishte një përngjashmëri, bile në shumë raste një identitet të plotë (St. Casson, Macedonia, Thrace and Illyria, Oxford 1926, f. 325 VV). Për këtë arsye përfytyrimi i përkrenareve ilire mbi monedhat e mbretërve të parë maqedonë si dhe gjetja e tyre brenda territorit të Maqedonisë nuk ka asgjë të jashtëzakonshme, aq më tepër kur ne dimë edhe se në kohën para Filipit II, Maqedonia plaçkitej e pushtohej vazhdimisht nga ilirët. Nuk është pa kuptim që mbretërit e fundit të Maqedonisë të përdornin si emblemë shpine të monedhave të tyre jo më përkrenaren ilire, por një helmetë krejt të ndryshme nga ajo dhe nga përkrenaret e njohura greke.
23. Berciu, po aty., f. 437 vv.
24. Berciu, po aty., f. 449.
25. Berciu, po aty., f. 449.
26. Kunze, VI Bericht, f. 134.
27. Gërmimet u zhvilluan këtu nga S. Islami, i cili pati mirësinë të më lejojë ta vlerësoj këtë zbulim interesant për qëllime datimi. Të njëjtës kohë afërsisht i përket edhe përkrenarja ilire që doli në dritë në Durrës. S. Anamali, Nekropoli helenistik i Epidamit, "B.U.SH. Shk. Shoq." Nr. 1/1957.
28. I. Brunsmid, Die Inschriften u.Munzen d.griech. Städte Dalmatiens, Wien 1893, f. 73.
29. Berciu, po aty, f. 444, shën. 22.
30. Skodra nuk ka as të dhëna burimore, as arkeologjike që të ketë qenë ndikuar ndonjëherë nga kultura helene. Lisi, megjithëse i themeluar në vitin 385 nga Dionisi i Sirakuzës, (Diodor, XV, 13) i zhduku shumë shpejt pasojat e këtij kolonizimi dhe në vitin 213 qytetin e mbrojnë kundër Filipit V të Maqedonisë vetëm trupa ilire. Për helenë nuk flitet më. Me sa duket këta ishin tërhequr ose ilirizuar (Polybi VIII 15,16).

----------


## GL_Branch

Gjitha keto me poshte jane gjetur ne Greqi:

*"Illyrian"-type helmet from the cemetery of Sindos, circa 520 BC. Archaeological Museum of Thessaloniki.*



*Illyrian" type helmet. Bronze. Greek, 6th-5th century BC. From Argolis.*

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...n_helmet_1.jpg

*Illyrian type, ca. 6th century BC. Hammered from a single sheet of bronze, with twin reinforcing ridges on the top and two long pointed cheekpieces. Fine engraved decorative edging. 9.6 x 11.5"*

http://www.edgarlowen.com/b1094.jpg

----------


## dias10

Prane Selanikut eshte zbuluar nje vareze ku jane gjetur dhe arme, ornamente ari etj



Te gjitha varezat i perkasin dinastise maqedone, po ashtu dhe veshjet luftarake dhe armet.
Midis tyre eshte gjetur dhe kjo perkrenare qe lehtesisht dallohet qe eshte ilire



ndryshimi i vetem me kete perkrenare tipike ilire:



eshte zbukurimi prej ari qe tregon per rangun shume te larte te helmetmbajtesit, i cili ishte ndoshta nje mbret. Shtesa prej ari eshte nje maske funerare qe i shtohet helmetes ne shoqerimin qe ajo i ben trupit pajete te personit.

----------


## dias10

Po kjo helmete a ju kujton gje?



Skenderbeu zgjodhi te njejtin simbol ""pagan"" DHINE e ZEUSIT 2000 vjete me vone:

----------


## alibaba

> Skenderbeu zgjodhi te njejtin simbol ""pagan"" DHINE e ZEUSIT 2000 vjete me vone:


Ajo lart ëdhtë Dash e jo dhi. Sidoqoftë mirë e ke ti.

----------


## BARAT

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/3629db01d0.jpg


Kartela shoqeruese e muzeut te Venecias

The accompanying certificate of authenticity for this listed the following:

Artifact: Helmet
Material: Bronze
Region: Illyria
Date: 6th-5th Century BC
Reference: TBG-060

Ancient Armor of an Ancient People

Ancient Illyria comprised the area of the Western Balkans (Slovenia, Dalmatia, Croatia, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Montenegro, Serbia) including the region of Epirus in the Northwest of Greece. Illyria was populated by a multitude of barbarous tribes; barbarous as defined by the Greeks, i.e., non-Greek speaking. They lived primarily along the eastern shore of the Adriatic Sea and inland in adjoining mountains. By 700 BC, the Greeks were establishing colonies (e.g. Epidamnuss, Apollonia) along the Adriatic Coast, bringing the Illyrian tribes into contact with Greek civilization.

The style of this helmet was originated by the Illyrians, and was much admired by the Greeks. It was adopted by the Greek military and was taken to the far reaches of the Greek Empir

----------


## BARAT

6th century BCE-California

----------


## Bizantin

Që thoni ju, këto helmeta ilire të Selanikut dhe të Athinës (në Athinë numërova të paktën dy ku thuhej si ishin ilire) i kisha parë nga afër.

Madje, kur kisha vizituar muzeun e Selanikut, kishte një bufé sepse kishin bërë disa zbulime të reja edhe kishte disa të pranijshëm, të huaj edhe grekë.

U futa edhe unë bashkë me një shok edhe mbushëm barkun. Por më kishin pëlqyer jashtë mase ato gotat e servicies. Edhe i them shokut, një gotë do ta vjed se s'bën. Aman ore, tha ai, do të të kapin, do na nxish bojën. Më në fund e vodha, e futa në xhaketë e ja mbatha.

Kur u ktheva në Athinë, ia tregoj babait. O ba, i them, e shikon këtë? E vodha nga muzeu i Selanikut. Ua, tha babi, sa i lashtë është? loool. Po jo mer bab, jo, nuk ishte vjedhje e tillë....

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Darius

Ty nuk te vajti nder mend te vidhje perkrenaren? Apo ishte ilire dhe nuk te interesonte?  :perqeshje:

----------


## Bizantin

> Ty nuk te vajti nder mend te vidhje perkrenaren? Apo ishte ilire dhe nuk te interesonte?


Po si s'më vajti ore, por ajo është sa një tenxhere. Ku ta futja? Ta vija në kokë?  :uahaha:  Plus që ishte në xham...

Ato që mund të vidheshin lehtë ishin unazat e ekspozuara. Ah, ç'më kanë shpëtuar.. Kamera nuk pashë gjëkundi..

Nejse, kësmet. Do na dali rruga prapë andej  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Baptist

Pse lodheni?

Ja ku blihet per nje kothere historia kombit tone.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ILLYRIA-BRONZE-H...3286.m20.l1116

----------


## dias10

> Ty nuk te vajti nder mend te vidhje perkrenaren? Apo ishte ilire dhe nuk te interesonte?


Problemi qendron, se ky person, tregon histori hajdutesh e gjithfare gjepurash te tjera, sa here bie rasti, te cenohet vertetesia e perallave greke te lashtesise ; psh trillimi i qenjes greke te maqedonasve te lashte. Kjo perkrenare mbreterore tregon qe ata sishin vecse Ilire.

----------


## BARAT

> Problemi qendron, se ky person, tregon histori hajdutesh e gjithfare gjepurash te tjera, sa here bie rasti, te cenohet vertetesia e perallave greke te lashtesise ; psh trillimi i qenjes greke te maqedonasve te lashte. Kjo perkrenare mbreterore tregon qe ata sishin vecse Ilire.


Dias, ka dhe njerez hallexhinj, rrogetare, misionare etj. Keshtu qe duhet pak me teper "mirekuptim" ndaj jabanxhiut  :buzeqeshje: 
Meqe ishim te Selaniku:

_Bronze helmet
Bronze helmet from Lefkadia, Naousa, 5th century BC, 
Thessaloniki, Archaeological Museum._

----------


## BARAT

Perkrenare ilire e gjetur ne Oher, Maqedoni

----------


## BARAT

> Pse lodheni?
> 
> Ja ku blihet per nje kothere historia kombit tone.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ILLYRIA-BRONZE-H...3286.m20.l1116


Fotot:

----------


## BARAT

Ja dhe nje tjeter ne shitje

----------


## BARAT

Postimi i meposhtem ka te beje me *KRANOS*
Shqip, PER*KREN*ARE

Edhe pse profi, e konsideron emertimin ilir ceshtje teknike, padashje ai ben te njejten gje edhe me emertimin "grek"

_The type Illyrian helmet originated in the Peloponnese and is Greek at 7th century bc the term "illyrian" is conventional just like all terms for helms.
Terms such as Illyrian and attic are used in archaeology for convenience to denote a particulat type of helmet and do not imply its origin.

Page 60 Peter Connoly,
Greece & Rome at War

* ISBN-10: 185367303X
* ISBN-13: 978-1853673030_

----------


## BARAT

Tjeter

----------

